# Well didnt the 49ers just f**k themselves or wat?



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 19, 2012)

idk wtf would possess the 2nd best team in the NFC last yr to entertain the idea of bringing manning in (who only has a short time left in his career as hes nearly 36!) over the guy the have invested ENORMOUS amounts of money on who is starting to payoff (um...getting to the championship game and nearly winning = earning his pay finally considering the team hadn't been to the playoffs since 02)

This pissed off Alex Smith. As it should. I know id be pissed if i was a player who helped get my team to the NFC championship and they were talking about getting rid of me. 

Whats funny is now the 49ers have to pretty much kiss his ass if they want him back...which they should cuz a new QB next season for most teams = no playoff berth and im not sure its ever turned into a super bowl victory the very first season).

Alex Smith was helpless and had no room to negotiate anything when the story broke that his coach met with manning and now that the deal didnt work out the 49ers have no room to negotiate if they want to bring smith back.

Personally i think they should. i mean sure he's sucked ASS for a fair majority of his career (minus maybe 2 seasons) but he's shown potential, resilience, and the ability to learn and adapt and be successful. they've dumped idk how much $$$ into him and he's finally in a system that works with harbaugh and the 9ers. 

how could they consider getting rid of him now for someone who has already peaked and is gonna be on the decline? not to say manning is "old" but considering his health and his age he is at least in the football definition of old.

i say he's got 2 seasons left in him then hes done. i dont see him hitting 40 and still playing QB. not gonna happen 


it'll be interesting to see how this turns out now with smith and the 49ers. its gonna prolly be a big story if he decided to screw them like they tried to screw him. 

if i were me you should know i hold a grudge for a pretty long time so i'd probably go anywhere but SF. dont get me wrong the 9ers r my TEAM but id take a 2nd string position for less pay just so id hurt the team that tried to replace me's chance of making the playoffs or winning the superbowl. 

im sure many would go where the $$$ is but for dignity id take less. i really thought the fans and the 49ers would give smith a break given how productive last yr was. sure the offense isnt alllll that but i think the problem is quality of receivers more so than quality of the QB. he's shown he can deliver (see last few drives of the saints game). he played the greatest game of his career. when he retires espn will air that highlight. i promise you.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

Probably, Of course I'm excited, no more tebone. If they lose Smith, next man up, they probably bring in Josh Johnson. You be all right. another thing free agent will sign now....rw


----------



## JCashman (Mar 19, 2012)

Smith aint going anywhere. Going into year 8, that former number one pick is more liked by san fran than any other team


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2012)

He's probably a bit butt hurt but he'll get over it. It's just business.
I agree with JCashman, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## theounceler (Mar 19, 2012)

Manning is one of the biggest free agents ever, so any team would want to talk to him and try and sign him. Alex Smith has had one impressive year in the league, and the 49ers have been shelling out big bucks for this guy(who was widely recognized as a bust until this year). I've always defended Alex I think he has potential, and the 49ers have a great team with or without Manning or Smith. Alex Smith needs to understand this is a business and Manning is one of the best of all time, any team would love to sign him.
PS: watch manning play at least 3-4 years.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Mar 20, 2012)

For some stupid reason, I hate Jim Harbaugh. I don't even know why. But we don't choose how we feel, and I feel how I feel. I hate that MF's guts. So I hope Alex Smith signs with the Dolphins, and that the 49ers realize they have every piece to a super bowl puzzle except a quarterback...and lose in the first round of the playoffs due to 4 interceptions by whoever they put under center...


----------



## ink the world (Mar 21, 2012)

It could be worse, you could be a Jets fan

They extended the Sanchez contract and it's being reported that they now are trying to get Tebow.
Rex must want to collect shitty QB's or something


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 21, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> For some stupid reason, I hate Jim Harbaugh. I don't even know why. But we don't choose how we feel, and I feel how I feel. I hate that MF's guts. So I hope Alex Smith signs with the Dolphins, and that the 49ers realize they have every piece to a super bowl puzzle except a quarterback...and lose in the first round of the playoffs due to 4 interceptions by whoever they put under center...


Jim Harbaugh is the type of guy you either love or hate. He managed to talk his way right out of Chicago, just couldn't keep his mouth shut. SF needs a better QB, Smith is limited b/c he can only throw certain routes.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 21, 2012)

We could use a new wr as well. Crabtree is a great #2 guy, and Williams is so so, if moss pulls another great year out of his old ass I'd be surprised.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 22, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> We could use a new wr as well. Crabtree is a great #2 guy, and Williams is so so, if moss pulls another great year out of his old ass I'd be surprised.


they should have got rid of williams...especially after that HORRIBLE game he had in the playoffs. idk how the fuk u fumble TWO kick returns in the most crucial game of the year (for the 9ers at least). i haven't been that angry in a long time. he cost them a trip to the superbowl. his two fumbles = 10 points for the giants. unforgivable. 

crabtree is a pretty dam good receiver and vernon davis at TE is just GREAT. frank gore is a good back who's had a pretty consistent career with SF. i think all the 9ers r missing on offense is receivers. someone to help take the attention off davis and crabtree. even tho i was against them picking up moss im hoping he's still considered a big enough threat that it'll give guys like crabtree a chance to get wide open. 

I know many people in the league say smith sucks and blah blah but i believed in him from day one when he use to REALLY suck. im talkin wen SF was 4-12 at the end of the yr. i seen something in him that told me he's gonna make it and i was so pleasantly surprised last yr wen he started dealing. i mean take a look at that NFC divisional game...he was looking like a top 10 nfl qb for the first time in his career. 

was it a fluke? idk. only time will tell but i never seen him play so well and i watch all 16 49ers games ever yr. he was hitting receivers all over the field especially at the end of the game. those last 4 minutes were nothing short of magic. 

smith belongs with the 9ers and im sticking to it. he's no steve young or joe montana and probably will never reach that status but i see him being a bigger asset to the 9ers at this point in his career than manning would be at the point he's at in his career. 

i dont think smith gets enough credit. the guy has seen so many different coaches and offensive coordinators and finally whatever SF has done with the coaching department is finally working for him. 

personally (with all the harbaugh talk) i liked mike singletary better. i liked that fire he had and how the 9ers were a "hit em in the mouth" defense. it really was pittsburgh steeler like and i loved it. they should bring him back to be defensive coordinator again because he's a brilliant defensive mind imo.


----------

